# Baby crying out randomly while sleeping?



## Deutschette

My daughter has started to cry out during her sleep, sometimes for a second or two, other times hysterically, but with her eyes always still closed and she quickly goes back to being settled. Before the crying, she seems very relaxed and comfortable. What could be causing this? Nightmares? Something else? :wacko:


----------



## MommyMika

My son is doing this, too!!
*Watches*


----------



## KayBea

my LO does this and HV said it was nightmares. it used to be like 3 times a night.. now its about once/twice a week..

xxx


----------



## supertabby

Isobel does it too, I think its bad dreams. She always calms down after a few seconds and doesn't wake up.


----------



## mrs whitehead

Ava does this too. Iv been putting it down to nasty dreams. Maybe a milk shortage!!!


----------



## aileymouse

my LO does this as did my first daughter.

I alway assumed it's bad dreams. It breaks my heart cos her little bottom lip quivers but she looks so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## Lettuce

Oh mine too! I wonder what babies dream about...?


----------



## countryrider

I've always called them "babymares". All of my kids have done that too. My LO is 6 wks now and I seen her having a babymare and while she was crying her tongue was moving like she was trying to eat. But within 1-2 seconds she was calm as can be and still asleep. So maybe they dream of food (or lack there of!! )


----------



## Emmy1987

Mine does it too! I've always imagined its about a milk shortage lol or no more cuddles. It's so cute but so sad bless them!


----------



## butterfly80

Neve has them and it breaks my heart, she had a bit of a traumatic birth and so I think its about that :cry: x


----------



## sapphire1

Holly has just started doing that too, I thought it might be bad dreams as well x x


----------



## jackiea85

Toby does this too! I hear him screaming over the monitor, run into the room and...hes already back to sleep! Bless him, he sounds so sad when he does it x


----------



## Tiffa130

My daughter has done this since she was 2 weeks old. It's unnerving, maybe she's dreaming about her past life?

I just want to snuggle her & take the bad dreams away.


----------



## MrsPoodle

Callie use to do this a lot but she hasn't done it for ages.


----------



## RedString

I thought it was night terrors? Adrian gets them when he doesn't have a nap. He's always been that way; if he was really tired he'd randomly start screaming and crying in his sleep. Or he'd wake up screaming. anywhere between 6 and 9 in the morning. Not the most pleasant way to wake up thats for sure. :/


----------



## RedString

oh, or it could be gas pains in younger ones? Miles whimpers and sometimes cries, but then he either burps or farts, and then he's fine, :haha:


----------



## kmac625

Clara did this occasionally when she was younger and I figured it was bad dreams also. Now she will cry occasionally for a second when rolling over or changing position while sleeping. I don't know why that makes her cry for a second, and it doesn't everytime she moves in her sleep, but any time she does cry out I can hear her moving around.


----------



## shalagirl

Mine lo did this and I put it down to teething and my mummy friends agreed. He hasn't done it in a few months now it was really before he got his bottom teeth at seven months.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

lo does this sometimes too


----------



## K123

My little boy did this for the first time last night.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby has always done this occasionally. It's normal. In fact, it's normal until they're around 5! Ruby's childminder's daughter did it until she was four and a half.


----------



## BabaPu

My lo periodically does this too. It breaks my heart - its so distressing to hear him as he doesn't cry that much when awake. We just presumed it was bad dreams but then wondered what, at their age, they could be dreaming about - perhaps as others have said they are dreaming about their milk supply being taken away.

I also had quite a traumatic birth and Freddie was in distress but there was a long delay to going into theatre - I do hope he doesn't remember it :sad2:


----------



## Mummy2onexx

my LO does it to lol, me or OH leap out of bed go running in and then she's still asleep  my LO has a habbit though of 'sleep crawling' she'll get up crawl about and have a cry all whilst asleep we have to go in turn her back on her back then put her dummy back in and she just rolls on her side without even batting an eyelid! -strange lol x


----------



## popat

My LO doesn't do it so much now. He still smiles and laughs in his sleep which is so cute! Definitely dreams!


----------

